# Hunters Robbed in Mexico



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I hope this is not a repost.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/world/6733362.html

*When the hunters become the hunted*

*How nine Houston men were assaulted and robbed in the ranchlands of Mexico*

*By DUDLEY ALTHAUS
HOUSTON CHRONICLE*

*Nov. 23, 2009, 7:13AM*










1 2 








 
*Mark Rand For the Chronicle *

Here at Rancho Acazar, nine Houston hunters were attacked by marauders.

*Share* 
 Print 
Share

Del.icio.us
Digg
Twitter
Yahoo! Buzz
Facebook
StumbleUpon

*Resources*

*THRILL OF THE HUNT*

*Who goes:*
At least 17,000 hunt in Tamaulipas state each year.
*The prey:*
White-wing doves, quail, other fowl.
*The camp:*
400 lodges offer hunters' quarters.
*The cost:* 
$500 to as much as $6,000 for multi-day excursions.

MEXICO CITY - Like generations of Texans, nine Houston hunters traveled each autumn into northeastern Mexico's wildlife-rich ranchlands for a few uninterrupted days of shooting game, far removed from the workday world.
But that ended abruptly last month after the men were rounded up, robbed and terrorized by well-armed marauders.
The nine were wrapping up an afternoon of white-wing dove hunting about 100 miles south of the Rio Grande when a dozen men, armed with assault rifles, roared into the grain field in pickup trucks. The businessmen, some as old as 76, were forced to kneel on a gravel road or lie spread-eagle in the dirt for more than an hour. 
The gunmen drank from the Texans' booze supply, kicked several of their victims, and hit several with rifles and shovels, repeatedly threatening them and the Mexican men assisting the hunt. Before driving away, the brigands confiscated cash, shotguns, wedding rings, watches and cameras worth nearly $50,000, the hunters estimate.
U.S. sportsmen have long enjoyed northern Mexico's hunting and fishing, spawning an industry that sustains dozens of lodges and feeds the incomes of thousands of ranchers and villagers.
Tourism to Mexico has sharply declined amid the economic downturn as well as worries over the H1N1 flu epidemic and narcotics-related violence that has claimed some 14,000 lives in three years. Despite operating in what many consider to be gangster country, the hunting largely has been immune from trouble - until now. 
"They were like a bunch of cowboys, Wild West guys," said Stephen Spencer, 72, a former Harris County constable and reserve sheriff who was in the Oct. 18 hunting party. "When a guy has a machine gun pointed at you, you do what they tell you to do."
Mexican and U.S. officials, as well as hunting promoters and lodge owners, say the assault near Villa de Méndez - a village about 110 miles south of the border at McAllen - is an isolated incident. But the case raises the specter of alarm for the more than 17,000 hunters, many if not most from Texas, who flock each autumn to areas under the sway of the Zeta gunmen of the Gulf Cartel, the organized crime syndicate based in Tamaulipas state.
"I think they wanted us gringos gone and not coming down there," said Mark Rand, 50, owner of a commercial printing company in Houston, who has hunted in northeastern Mexico for 21 years and says he lost $14,000 worth of equipment in the robbery. "I'm not going back."
A U.S. consulate spokesman in Monterrey acknowledged receipt of the hunters' complaint about the robbery but said he couldn't discuss details of the case. Neither the U.S. consulate nor the Tamaulipas state government have received any similar reports, the officials said.
"People are negative on Mexico already, and people getting robbed is not going to help," said Dean Putegnat, who owns Rancho Caracol, a hunting lodge near Lake Vicente Guerrero in Tamaulipas.
*A new problem*

Putegnat, whose family has hunted in Tamaulipas for decades and owns several lodges in the state, said drug-smuggling gangs have never shown any interest in hunters.
Putegnat's lodge Web site argues that reports and fears of Mexico's violence are overblown. "This is the first time in my whole life something like this has happened."
On the other hand, with narcotics smuggling under pressure by the Mexican government's crackdown, cartel criminals and other gangs have diversified into kidnapping, extortion and other crimes in many communities. 
The Houston men were hunting out of Rancho Acazar, a not-for-profit lodge that until recently hosted nearly 2,000 sportsmen a year. Founded in the late 1950s by partners from Texas, the lodge has closed indefinitely.
Business was off before the assault. Hunts were halved this year from the usual 18, and the number of hunters at each outing dropped by a third to fewer than 20.
Still, relations with the locals remained good. Hunters routinely passed out candy to children in Méndez and offered seasonal jobs to locals at the lodge and in the field. 
"They usually don't mess with Americans," said Jeff Van Wart, 49, a Houston investment banker whose 76-year-old father, Don, has been organizing hunts as one of nine partners in Rancho Acazar since the early 1960s. "That's what we were counting on."
But this fall, Van Wart said, gunmen had demanded $1,000 to allow Acazar's guests to hunt the season. The hunters began noticing pickup trucks with men parked at the entrances to Méndez, as if watching who came and went. In early October, an Acazar hunting party was forced to a stop outside the village by an unidentified man with an assault rifle. The man angrily told them not to throw candy to the children in the street because it was dangerous.
The robbery took place a few weeks later.
*The attack*

That Sunday, the nine hunters had driven through Mexican army checkpoints on either end of Méndez about 4 p.m. on the way to the field. Split into two groups, they had been hunting about two hours and were getting ready to quit when the gunmen showed up near sunset. Some of the bandits wore what seemed like police uniforms, the hunters said, and carried military-style portable radios.
They gathered the entire hunting party, 20 all together, in a field: "I thought they were police officers at first," said Rand, who was forced face down into the bed of a pickup truck, atop three Mexican lodge employees with a gunman's foot on his neck. 
What sounded like a shovel chinked into the earth nearby. He was certain, Rand said, that graves were being dug. Men were smacked with rifles or shovels.
"I already made up my mind that if they lined us up like a firing squad they were going to have to shoot me in the back, because I was running," he said.
The man apparently in charge of the gunmen - who spoke English - told Rand to "relax, calm down. The next time you hunt, don't hunt so close to town."
After it was over, they were "whooping and hollering like an old Western," Rand said. "It was like _The Magnificent Seven_."
The hunters don't plan to return to Mexico any time soon, if ever. 
"Until these guys disappear permanently, it isn't safe," said Don Van Wart, 76, who acts as Rancho Acazar's president. "There isn't anything to stop this from happening again."
_[email protected] _


----------



## TEXAS DU SPOUS (Feb 8, 2006)

What I don't get is this happened in October and we are just hearing about it. Always wanted to go but now, guess I will always hunt in Texas. Have great places all over the state.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I have come to the conclusion its just not worth it!


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Just another reason to stay out of that 3rd world dump.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*A group of US commandos....*

disguised to look like ordinary joe dove hunters. But when the bandidos storm the field, they drop the shotguns and whip out concealed M4s....or one hiding in the "special" Suburban deploys the mini-gun that pops out the sun roof.....oh well just a fantasy.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I heard about this in October they finally printed something in Sunday's paper... I stopped in the local ship store and sat and read it over coffee.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

My wife uncles come up from the state of San Luis and sell stuff along the Tex-Mex border every year,and get harassed by them zeta guys for money. I wouldn't hunt in Mexico these days. Her grand dad has hunting land down that way and says that things are crazy right now. I'll stick to Texas.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mexico, it is not a place for tourists or hunters it is a war zone. The Government is controlled by narco terrorists. The rule of the land is "plata o plomo", "silver or lead", I am sure you understand. The consular officers will not do anything because they also fall under the "rule". The police will not respond due to the "rule". You are on your own when you decide to travel across the border. We had a cattle ranch south of San Fernando for 2 decades and sold it because of the lawlessness and the bribery that was taking place.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

We used to hunt south of Phoenix about 600 miles, east of Obregon. It finally got too tough, due to "banditos" and we haven't been back. We were going to the afternoon field and a Coke truck coming the other way flagged us down, or we would have run into a "checkpoint" that was taking money, watches and shotguns.

Argentina is much nicer, more birds and the shells there are much cleaner. The Mexican shells were so dirty, you had to clean after every hunt. The shells started being in short supply, gun permits impossible, we started chartering from Pheonix, so as to miss the Mexico City airport fiasco. At least in Obregon, our outfitter had the fix in at the airport, so we had no issues there. Just too much trouble.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I really can't believe that in this day and time any American citizen would consider shopping in Northern Mexico much less going hunting there with valuable rifles and gear.

TH


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> I really can't believe that in this day and time any American citizen would consider shopping in Northern Mexico much less going hunting there with valuable rifles and gear.
> 
> TH


It's a NO BRAINER isn't it? Or so it Should be!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> It's a NO BRAINER isn't it? Or so it Should be!


We never took our own guns because it was too muc trouble to get them in, and never carried any items of any value with us (common sense).

It is an absolute shame that it has to be this way. The hunting down there was great.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I heard that had happened, but heck, I didn't know exactly where it was: I hunted at Rancho Acazar for dang near a decade: we stopped going a while back, because of the building drug wars among other reasons.... We never had any significant problems back then, even taking in our own guns, but it's certainly a different world now...


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

DUKFVR said:


> Just another reason to stay out of that 3rd world dump.


I've been saying this for years. Mexico is a chithole. We shoot plenty of doves in Uvalde every year. I wonder why anybody in their right mind would want to risk their lives to bird hunt in that God forsaken country.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> I've been saying this for years. Mexico is a chithole. We shoot plenty of doves in Uvalde every year. I wonder why anybody in their right mind would want to risk their lives to bird hunt in that God forsaken country.


apparently you've never hunted any of those third world dumps.....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Understand, that "Mexico" is nearly three times larger than Texas. From the most northerly point to its most southerly point, it is over 2,000 miles long. 

Like Texas, Mexico has both safe and unsafe parts.

For example, the city of Juarez is one of the most dangerous areas in the world right now, while Cozumel is considered the safest place in the world.

Unfortunately Juarez is a whole lot closer to Texas than Cozumel.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

My dad was supposed to be on that hunt...He oppted out and some of his compadres went and look what happened. He got to say.."Told ya so!"


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

you summed it up trouthunter......you cross the border and your pretty much on your own in my opinion....not that the hunting Isn't good...the risks arent worth the rewards...rio


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

one of the main reasons i go hunting is to relax and enjoy some peace of mind , after reading this my a** will be staying in texas .......no matter how good the hunting is !!!!!
you can shoot plenty of doves right in our great state !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

On another board, someone noted that this is sure a fine endorsement for gun control. Mexico has some of the toughest anti-gun laws around. You can go to jail for having a single bullet. & this shinola happens. When guns are outlawed....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

You should run for President


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

My Post got deleted. I love it. I have been deer hunting down there for 22 yrs. The people are great, you always get a house to stay in(don't have to bring your own). You get a cowboy to help you,and clean you house for you. I personally like the bad publicity, Hopefully it will drive the prices down even further. The real robbery is the South Texas land owner that gets you EVERY year. I pay $2 an acre and can throw a rock and hit $15 an acre Texas land. #### Texas. They are some greedy bastages. I will gladely give my money to the Mexicans.When I cross that border, I pop a beer and Relax. When I come home, I leave my guns laying on top of the bed and the front door wide open, I bet ya'll don't do that in South Texas. Good Luck, Everyone


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Been goin' to Rancho Acazar for the last 25 years*



crashboatbasin said:


> one of the main reasons i go hunting is to relax and enjoy some peace of mind , after reading this my a** will be staying in texas .......no matter how good the hunting is !!!!!
> you can shoot plenty of doves right in our great state !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Crash - I agree, I've been going to Rancho Acazar every year since the mid 1980's. We have a core group from Huntsville that go every year.
We've had some great times over there, never had any real problems 
except the usual hoops you have to jump thru at the border. The last few years have steadily been worse. We used to go thru with no problem. In recent years, we've been stopped 2 to 3 times just on our way to the Lodge. In their last Presidential election, the Federal Police raided our lodge & confiscated all the ammo we had stored for our hunts. It was about $30,000 worth of shotgun shells !!! They said they would return the shells after the election. You guessed it, they never returned the ammo.
As a group, we figured that was just the cost to be able to hunt in Mexico. We would all bring baby clothes, blankets & all kinds of household goods & give to the people in Mendez. The schools would let out when we pulled up to pass out these goodies, they were so thankful for anything we brought to them. The Lodge employed a number of full time employees.
Any given hunt would employ anywhere from 30 to 50 Bird Boys. When I first started going, I had a Bird Boy named Juan, he was 12 years old. He is now in his 30's & has 5 children. I look forward to seeing Juan & all of the Bird Boys every year. It's A SHAME, R.A. was one of the largest employers in the Mendez area. As you said, one of the main reasons I go over there is to get away & enjoy a Great Hunt. Well - It's all over now, I don't see how I can ever go back once this happened - SAD SAD DAY 
Pittstop


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> My Post got deleted. I love it. I have been deer hunting down there for 22 yrs. The people are great, you always get a house to stay in(don't have to bring your own). You get a cowboy to help you,and clean you house for you. I personally like the bad publicity, Hopefully it will drive the prices down even further. The real robbery is the South Texas land owner that gets you EVERY year. I pay $2 an acre and can throw a rock and hit $15 an acre Texas land. #### Texas. They are some greedy bastages. I will gladely give my money to the Mexicans.When I cross that border, I pop a beer and Relax. When I come home, I leave my guns laying on top of the bed and the front door wide open, I bet ya'll don't do that in South Texas. Good Luck, Everyone


Future Non Caring statistic......DO NOT CRY to the USA when yer arse gets slammed! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Raven said:


> On another board, someone noted that this is sure a fine endorsement for gun control. Mexico has some of the toughest anti-gun laws around. You can go to jail for having a single bullet. & this shinola happens. When guns are outlawed....


Exactly...

How's that Gun Control working out you ya, Mexico?

Take a look at what happened in the village of Cuauhtemoc. The unarmed villagers got tired of bandits raiding their town, and they got tired of calling law enforcement and waiting hours for them to arrive.

So using hand tools, they dug a moat all the way around the village and filled it with water hoping to keep the bandits from surprise attacks. They only left a small bridge so the villagers could leave to tend their fields.

The nearby village of San Angel followed with their moat.

But all that work was in vain since the bandits soon returned and just walked right into the villages and looted at will.

In the land of the unarmed, the armed rule. The government can't be there to protect you.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*All I can tell ya...*



Bukkskin said:


> My Post got deleted. I love it. I have been deer hunting down there for 22 yrs. The people are great, you always get a house to stay in(don't have to bring your own). You get a cowboy to help you,and clean you house for you. I personally like the bad publicity, Hopefully it will drive the prices down even further. The real robbery is the South Texas land owner that gets you EVERY year. I pay $2 an acre and can throw a rock and hit $15 an acre Texas land. #### Texas. They are some greedy bastages. I will gladely give my money to the Mexicans.When I cross that border, I pop a beer and Relax. When I come home, I leave my guns laying on top of the bed and the front door wide open, I bet ya'll don't do that in South Texas. Good Luck, Everyone


Great attitude Bukkskin - BULLET PROOF !!!
I don't know where you are hunting, but if you are in Tamaulipas around San Fernando or Mendez - go ahead and "pop a beer and Relax" :biggrin:
You will be the next one we read about.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Future Non Caring statistic......DO NOT CRY to the USA when yer arse gets slammed! Good luck to you!!!


 Never has and hopefully never will. I own a 1,000 acres in South Texas and it is truly sad the pathetic deer I see every year. I have not seen a 3 1/2 year old in 3 years now(have not shot a deer in 3 years). It should be 1,000 acres per man, Period. Like it is in Old Mexico. And no I don't expect the Government to come and bail me out. I take my chances. Hel#, If I had any money,I woul be paying $6,000 for 500 acres a man.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Pittstop said:


> Great attitude Bukkskin - BULLET PROOF !!!
> I don't know where you are hunting, but if you are in Tamaulipas around San Fernando or Mendez - go ahead and "pop a beer and Relax" :biggrin:
> You will be the next one we read about.


 Yeah, I'm Near Anauhac(Nuevo Leon) It is so much more relaxed down there than it is here. They don't give a cra=, what you are doing as long as you don't have any illegal guns,ammo, or drugs.And, No They don't care if you are drinking a beer. Not trying to argue with everyone,but that's the way it is.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*No question...*



Bukkskin said:


> Yeah, I'm Near Anauhac(Nuevo Leon) It is so much more relaxed down there than it is here. They don't give a cra=, what you are doing as long as you don't have any illegal guns,ammo, or drugs.And, No They don't care if you are drinking a beer. Not trying to argue with everyone,but that's the way it is.


No question, "They don't give a cra=" that's the problem !!!
It's a country on edge right now. Part of the excitement all these years has been going over there and playin' their game. But, we have never had any violence til now. And this was extremely serious, not a warning that something might happen, it did happen. These guys were just ordinary Americans going to Mexico to have a good time & shoot some dove. They get hog tied, kicked & robbed of everything they had. The game has changed now, you better think it over hard before you go back.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Pittstop said:


> No question, "They don't give a cra=" that's the problem !!!
> It's a country on edge right now. Part of the excitement all these years has been going over there and playin' their game. But, we have never had any violence til now. And this was extremely serious, not a warning that something might happen, it did happen. These guys were just ordinary Americans going to Mexico to have a good time & shoot some dove. They get hog tied, kicked & robbed of everything they had. The game has changed now, you better think it over hard before you go back.


 I hear you, This shi% has been happening for ever. It is no worse now than it has ever been. It is only getting more publicity for political reasons.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I was in Cancun this past July and when I talked with some locals about the subject even they said they wouldn't go anywhere near the US/Mexico border.

I had thought about crossing the border for a deer hunt in the near future, but I think I'll hold off for now and stay in Texas.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Like I said in another similar thread a while back, I didn't lose anything there worth going back after. I love the way people talk about how it is safer there than here. Must be where you live, cause if I call 911, they will be here in a few short minutes. Try that in Mexico.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

When Texas ranch owners realize that they can only grow a 160" per 1,000 acres per year, then they will get my attention. And it needs to be about $3,000 a man. Until then, I am going to Mexico


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Bukkskin, you lost me when you wrote "#### Texas". I don't give a good rats arse what context it was in, that aint cool.

I personally dont believe they have invented the deer or dove that would get me into northern Mexico for hunting right now. It's just not that important.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Bukkskin, you lost me when you wrote "#### Texas". I don't give a good rats arse what context it was in, that aint cool.
> 
> I personally dont believe they have invented the deer or dove that would get me into northern Mexico for hunting right now. It's just not that important.


 I totally understand what you are talking about, I just can'not afford to spend the money to hunt deep south Texas. Sorry if I affended you on the %%%% Texas, But They are just too greedy. I meant to say scre# South Texas. Love You Man. Seriously.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Having hunted in Mexico for two years (not recently). I found that the greatest thing about hunting south of the Rio Bravo, was the exhilarating feeling that I got when I crossed back over to this side of the river. I can't imagine how wonderful it would feel now a days.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Guys, this argument could go on for ever and ever. I personally feel a sense of relief when I cross the border going South.And, I am a bonnified whiteboy,with no relatives or any other ties down there. This is the way I feel. It ain't for everyone. And the Angadi probably responds as fast as 911, They have always been there for me when I needed something. Like I said earlier, Bring on the bad publicity. Hopefully less and less Americans go every year.I like the idea of 2 or 3,000 acres a man. It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

To Stumpgrinder and anyone else whom I offended. I am sorry, that came out wrong. I meant #### Paying these ridiculous South Texas prices. I wouldn't want to live anywhere but here in S. Texas. Have a Great Thanksgiving


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> I totally understand what you are talking about, I just can'not afford to spend the money to hunt deep south Texas. Sorry if I affended you on the %%%% Texas, But They are just too greedy. I meant to say scre# South Texas. Love You Man. Seriously.


What's stopping you from buying a ranch in South Texas and leasing it out for two dollars an acre? You seem to have it all figured out as to how cheap it is to run a ranch. Greedy Landowners! Put your money where your mouth is and then talk.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

M16 said:


> What's stopping you from buying a ranch in South Texas and leasing it out for two dollars an acre? You seem to have it all figured out as to how cheap it is to run a ranch. Greedy Landowners! Put your money where your mouth is and then talk.


M16, We own a ranch in South Texas, But it isn't worth hunting for trophy deer, Thanks to the neighbors pounding everything that walks.I feed them, they shoot them. It sux,but that is the reality here.Been trying to grow big deer forever, to no avail. We don't lease it out, only the family hunts it. So, I do put my money where my mouth is all year and it hasn't paid off yet.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Sound like the ranch had not paid their TAXES and THEY went to collect. And YES, Prices in Texas are crazy.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> M16, We own a ranch in South Texas, But it isn't worth hunting for trophy deer, Thanks to the neighbors pounding everything that walks.I feed them, they shoot them. It sux,but that is the reality here.Been trying to grow big deer forever, to no avail. We don't lease it out, only the family hunts it. So, I do put my money where my mouth is all year and it hasn't paid off yet.


Bad neighbors are everywhere including Mexico. I have to wonder why you haven't fenced them out. Being a landowner you know what a moneypit a ranch can be. I get defensive when someone talks about greedy landowners. If you ask me leasing for $20 an acre is cheaper then owning the place. I spend close to that amount in feed alone on my ranch every year.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

F$%^*ing thugs. Texas is starting to become that way as well.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> apparently you've never hunted any of those third world dumps.....


Nor would I ever want to. If you want to go to that hellhole and risk your life for a few extra birds, then more power to you.

I worked on the Texas/mexico border for 13 years. I learned to hate mexico with a passion.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I and several friends have hunted Rancho Acazar. That facility was non-profit and benefited the local community for many years - Probably employed 100+ local people. It's a shame that a bunch of thugs can stop that. 
Glad no one was really hurt.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

It is my understanding that these renegade gunmen have been taken care of by the real Zeta's ! This group of thugs won't be terriorizing any ranches any time soon since local US Intellegence has them reported to have been killed!


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> I totally understand what you are talking about, I just can'not afford to spend the money to hunt deep south Texas. Sorry if I affended you on the %%%% Texas, But They are just too greedy. I meant to say scre# South Texas. Love You Man. Seriously.


You own 1,000 acres in south Texas and can't afford to hunt deep south Texas?


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

rodsnscrews said:


> It is my understanding that these renegade gunmen have been taken care of by the real Zeta's ! This group of thugs won't be terriorizing any ranches any time soon since local US Intellegence has them reported to have been killed!


This is good to hear.How did you find this out?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> Nor would I ever want to. If you want to go to that hellhole and risk your life for a few extra birds, then more power to you.
> 
> I worked on the Texas/mexico border for 13 years. I learned to hate mexico with a passion.


I'm not going there anymore either: went for quite a few years, (to Rancho Acazar, as a matter of fact). At some point, it just gets too much. Meanwhile, if you haven't ever made a hunt down there, I guess you'll never know....It was certainly enough to keep me going time and time again; when it finally got bad enough, I stopped: I wouldn't go there now. I'll just have to save up for another trip to Cordoba now...


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

It is the small groups of thugs you have to worry about in Mexico. They are similar to the street thugs you would run into in any big city in the U.S.. The ranches I hunt on are far out of the way and very isolated. 

The Cartels are a Corporation and have better things to do then run out to ranches and mess with people unless they need to get through your ranch for a shipment.

The Cartels probably eradicated these thugs for bringing attention to the area. Bringing attention is very bad for business and can cost them millions in lost shipments and down time.

To my knowledge, not a single hunter has been physically HURT or KILLED while hunting in Mexico. 

The violence in Mexico has been going on for decades, yet still not one hunter has been injured or killed by Cartels, but the media has hyped it up.

Mexico is a different country with different laws but it is an outstanding place to hunt and enjoy the outdoors. 

Besides, there are plenty of celebrity hunters who hunt across the border who have all made it back safely. Jim Shockey just recently set up a hunting operation over in Mexico.

Mexico has spoiled me. It is hard to hunt on a crowded ranch in Texas now.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

rodsnscrews said:


> It is my understanding that these renegade gunmen have been taken care of by the real Zeta's ! This group of thugs won't be terriorizing any ranches any time soon since local US Intellegence has them reported to have been killed!


The real Zetas please, and like I am trusting US intelligence, so you are saying the Zetas and Us intelligence are in the same bed. You at least humor me, understand this, Mexico has changed. rs


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Do you have any kids??



TailHunter3 said:


> It is the small groups of thugs you have to worry about in Mexico. They are similar to the street thugs you would run into in any big city in the U.S.. The ranches I hunt on are far out of the way and very isolated.
> 
> The Cartels are a Corporation and have better things to do then run out to ranches and mess with people unless they need to get through your ranch for a shipment.
> 
> ...


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

JLC72 said:


> Do you have any kids??


Yes, my kids love hunting in Mexico.

Have you been to Mexico? Or, are you educated by the media?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, just got back from my Mexico lease. Layed back and easy going down there as usual. Federales were cool and no line on the bridge. Wheather was great. Everyone had a blast with great food both nights. I drove my topdrive for 10 hours yesterday. Never the same road twice and didn't see a single other human being. Just deer, cattle, javalina, hogs, coyotes, and jackrabbits. Goin back Thursday or Friday, gonna try to stay a while this trip and drive the rest of the ranch. I asked the cowboy about this robbery, and he also said that this little group of thugs had been killed
Mike V, 1,000 acres ain't enough with my surround and pound Texas neighbors. At least in Mexico, I can stay in the middle of the ranch and be 2 or 3 miles from the closest hunter.
M16, The high fence is coming for our Texas place.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

TailHunter3 said:


> Yes, my kids love hunting in Mexico.
> 
> Have you been to Mexico? Or, are you educated by the media?


X2 Mexico is alot of fun.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> Well, just got back from my Mexico lease. Layed back and easy going down there as usual. Federales were cool and no line on the bridge. Wheather was great. Everyone had a blast with great food both nights. I drove my topdrive for 10 hours yesterday. Never the same road twice and didn't see a single other human being. Just deer, cattle, javalina, hogs, coyotes, and jackrabbits. Goin back Thursday or Friday, gonna try to stay a while this trip and drive the rest of the ranch. I asked the cowboy about this robbery, and he also said that this little group of thugs had been killed
> Mike V, 1,000 acres ain't enough with my surround and pound Texas neighbors. At least in Mexico, I can stay in the middle of the ranch and be 2 or 3 miles from the closest hunter.
> M16, The high fence is coming for our Texas place.


 We are close to the same age, hunted and guided Mexico and South Texas, I think you are crazy if you leave your life in the hands of bandits. I will take my chances with my favorite sidearm and a mini-14, but that aint real now, I will stay in Texas and let the drug smugglers govern Mexico. rs


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

RS, I have hunted and guided for many years in Mexico myself. I think that ya'll have changed my mind about hunting down there. So, just find me a lease in the golden triangle for next year. Anywhere from 2 hunters on 2,000 acres to 35 hunters on 35,000 acres and no extra for protien or corn.We will pay $3,500 per man. I need a house and some workers to clean the senderos. A cook would be nice too. Send me a PM with all the #s.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> RS, I have hunted and guided for many years in Mexico myself. I think that ya'll have changed my mind about hunting down there. So, just find me a lease in the golden triangle for next year. Anywhere from 2 hunters on 2,000 acres to 35 hunters on 35,000 acres and no extra for protien or corn.We will pay $3,500 per man. I need a house and some workers to clean the senderos. A cook would be nice too. Send me a PM with all the #s.


Brother we are on the same page, I don't have the land you want, risk your life and hope you are not the one raped in the old country. You know better than what you are asking, just ask Jerry. rs


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Who is Jerry? Elaborate...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

MR. Johnston, he started all of us running to the big deer. _ I don't have the chase in me no more, I would rather shoot my land. rs_


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

In my opinion fishing the gulf is much more dangerous than spending time on our ranch in Mexico. To me it is more dangerous to fish the gulf with thunderstorms coming out of no where, running across the gulf at night to be in the best possible spot, for fishing time, in a big money tournament. I have 6 ranches in Texas to hunt on and one in Mexico, the risk of fishing tournaments in the gulf has more of a pucker factor than crossing the border and spending time on our mexico ranch. It is a bit scary, running at night or getting caught in a thunderstorm that pops up. Even with the dangers of fishing the gulf, I will still do it because I enjoy it. I have no lack of places to hunt. When I have the time I would much rather be in Mexico. We have never had anyone on the ranch other than people that have had permission. The bird hunting is great, spring turkey hunting is awesome, the ranches that border ours are hunted little to none, most of the deer die of natural causes. It's nice to be on a ranch that the deer are not penned or shot out by the neighbors. With unlimited lion tags and bear tags coming next year it has a bit more to offer than Texas. With mountains, springs, a river, palm forests, pecans, oaks, pinion pines on the taller mountains, it's a nice place just to cruse around on and check out the country side. It's a bit of a trip, 4 hours of ranch roads and 29 gates to the ranch house, but worth it or I wouldn't do it. It is not totally devoid of risks but what is. If it wasn't a lot better than Texas I would not go.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Well Im shocked ! Mexican robbers ???? *** !:idea::idea::idea:
:headknock


----------

